# Fribosa 100mm swiss made vice



## ome (Sep 4, 2013)

Is it really that good. 
Does anyone know if 2 jaws are suppose to come with it. 
Is 650. A good price for a used one in good condition. 
Thanks,
jon


----------



## DMS (Sep 4, 2013)

Fribosa, yet another fine manufacturer we would normaly never hear of. They do have a nice website and the vise does look very nice.

Apparently they are rare in the US, and very well built.

Still, that's a lot of money for a little vice...


----------



## dogbed (Sep 4, 2013)

Seems high to me too.


----------

